# Lump under arm pit



## Gary26Uk (Oct 2, 2007)

A few weeks ago I was playing with my youngest female weetard when I noticed a small pea sized lump under her armpit.I was prepared for the worst as id heard rats are susceptible to mammary tumors so I called my local vet to make an appointment. After inspection they told me it was a benign tumor which wasn't life threatening but would get bigger until it was almost the size of the rat , at which point she would have to be put to sleep.

They told me the only other alternative was to have them remove the tumor which would cost around £150.00 .

I took her home that day as I didn't have the cash to check her in right away and started budgetting for the op.
However I came across an article online which said that a chemical found in broccoli could reduce the size of certain types of tumor in rats and sometimes even cure them all together.
I decided to give it a go and so gave both my rats broccoli everyday , I found they enjoyed the stem part more so I mixed the top part with low fat sunflower spread and they loved that too.
Anyway 2 weeks later the tumor has completely gone !

Mini miracle , mis diagnosis or did the broccoli work ? lol 

I think its anyones guess buts its saved me some wedge whatever it was ;D


----------



## Schmea (Sep 21, 2007)

If in fact it is gone, it's a misdiagnosis. There's nothing you can feed your rat or do at home that will cure a tumor, no matter what you may read on the internet... although I certainly understand trying whatever you can while saving the money for the surgery. The rate of growth of a tumor is simply too great for any natural processes to work on, which is why surgery is the only cure.

That said, preventative measures (for any future tumours, if this was indeed a misdiagnosis) may be another story, and if your rat enjoys the broccoli then by all means continue on... I've also read flax seed is good for preventative measures, and is good for the kidneys too... but be prepared to clean the cage more since whew will their poo smell more!

Do be vigilant in feeling for the tumor however, to be sure that it is gone, and isn't just hiding from you. I just went through the same thing, but with the opposite effect: the tumor grew like bloody crazy, so it was immediate surgery or lose my buddy pretty fast. You'd be amazed at how well these little guys pull through surgery... if you're interested, my post is a few down, with pics of the recovery and all... "Boober's Tumor".

So, fingers crossed for a misdiagnosis!

As for cost... Boobers' tumor removal cost $270 CDN, not including the initial visit and the optional biopsy, which is about 133 pounds... so your vet seems to be in the same ballpark. (plus, everything costs more on your side of the pond!)


----------



## jorats (Sep 9, 2007)

I agree with Schmea... 

It was either an abscess and it drained on it's own or it was a fatty deposit which sometimes will just shrink but may come back. 
I've heard the drug lupron might be working in shrinking tumors and preventing them. 
Also spaying your girls reduces the risk of benign mammary tumors on females. It has worked wonders for my gang. 

Broccoli is an excellent treat/supplement for the rats, I would continue to feed it to them.


----------

